# chop saw for cutting aluminum angle, or..?



## spotco2 (Nov 11, 2012)

We use regular saws for cutting aluminum tubing and angle all of the time. Just wear safety glasses and gloves because it throws shavings everywhere.

Chop saws would work, but could heat the aluminum to much. 

Don't try a regular wood blade on steel. You'll need a chop saw for that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Spotco is spot on----

Standard carbide wood blade works well--go slow and steady---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Ditto,.... Aluminum is worked with standard wood workin' tools/ saws,...

Not so with Steel though...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

May I suggest, for the miter saw, to stack and clamp a several pieces to the table or fence. Use an 80 tooth 0 hook carbide blade and protect the motor with a air filter if a ( bunch ) means hundreds of cuts. For your protection you'll need goggles, ear protection and a dust mask wouldn't be a bad idea at all. I wish I had worn a dust mask more earlier in life no matter what I was cutting.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For steel you'll need a bandsaw, hack saw, Abrasive cut off saw, not a compound mitre saw.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I only need to make a couple dozen cuts.

Would a chop saw without an abrasive blade be the smartest way to cut the aluminum? I'm saving a lot of money by DIYing this project instead of having it built for me, so I can buy a $200 chop saw if it's the right tool for the job. I'll probably use it again someday.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get the miter saw. 

i have used a circular saw with a abrasive blade in it to cut steel.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm going to buy a miter saw anyway. I never used one before, always thought table saw, circular saw, and jig saw were the only saws I needed; but now I have changed my mind.

I just don't want to tear up a new miter saw by getting it full of aluminum shavings.  This is why I am thinking about getting the chop saw.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

used an older miter saw, that i picked out of a dumpster. put a abrasive blade on it, and cut a bunch of steel with it. i just used this saw the other day, and it works as new.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Abrasive is for steel only. Use carbide for cutting aluminum.

Panty hose over the motor should protect it from shavings.


----------

